# Quote of the day



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

While hunting this morning in a field were we shot one goose and nothing else was giving us a look. one of my fellow fiernds said,

"All my decoys are going on nodak when i get back and with the money i make i'm going to buy beer, I quit"

Post your hunting quotes here.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

"My farts don't stink"


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

This is my new favorite deer hunting quote, "Save a deer shoot a goose." God those deer taste nasty and they are horrible to clean. Would way rather shoot a goose.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

"That sum-biatch is flyin' away dead."


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

On a hunt a couple years ago, it was my brother's turn on a single greenhead. Three quick shots didn't touch the bird, and I quickly blurted out "AND DON'T COME BACK!"

He didn't think it was funny.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This year in canada....took a friend up who in the past two years just started to get into waterfowling. Anyway he has many trophys for trap shooting and what not...

Well a single came into the spread and I told him it was his turn.....three shoots nothing dropped. I asked,"what the hell you buy all those trophies off ebay." he replied, "In trap a chip counts.....I saw one feather fall off that bird!"


----------



## Surfer (Oct 13, 2008)

"Shoot and release"


----------



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

a couple of years ago my brother looked behind me and said
"here come two singles, flying together!"


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

my buddy got back form a hunt once and was ****** he also said he was done. His quote was " I think we were wrapped in tinfoil out there"


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Said to the mile high birds with Eric Cartman voice...."screw you guys, im going hooome".


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

How bout this one......................."that goose just flipped you the middle feather"


----------



## greenheadtravelor (Oct 31, 2008)

Franchi 9-12 said:


> While hunting this morning in a field were we shot one goose and nothing else was giving us a look. one of my fellow fiernds said,
> 
> "All my decoys are going on nodak when i get back and with the money i make i'm going to buy beer, I quit"
> 
> Post your hunting quotes here.


Just got back from SE ND and there were as few ducks in the area as I have ever seen. Worst trip in years and it does not look good for the next week or so. Few geese in the area and corn still standing. Late Nov may be the time to go.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

"There are two kinds of ducks..........a drake mallard, and a non-drake mallard........."


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

A buddy of mine once said before thinking..."There is a whole flock of canadian loners comming in!"

"This would be alot easier if this was easier"


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Hunted with a couple guys I didn't know well. Group of mallards comes in and those guys shoot. Two ducks drop, I didn't fire a shot because I couldn't pick out drakes. The dog brings the first one back and the guy says to me "looks like you shot a hen" I said "Nice try, I didn't even shoot"


----------



## FowlBoysInc (Sep 14, 2006)

Here come a pair of loners !!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Get down!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

"Four!"


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Heres another one, My buddy said "there was 2 ducks comin in three feet high off the water", and the other one said "are they low?"


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Sittin in a duck blind several years ago I noticed my buddy has fallen asleep. I kick his foot and ask, "Did you doze off?"

His reply.., "Don't know, if I did I must have slept thru it".


----------



## redheadret (Apr 9, 2008)

I was setting up for a morning shoot with a friend last year and noticed that he was lighting up the cigs quite frequently. I asked him how many he had smoked today. He said "I've been doing pretty good, this is only my seventh one. I looked at my watch and replied, "you do realize it is a quarter to five in the morning."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MrSafety said:


> "There are two kinds of ducks..........a drake mallard, and a non-drake mallard........."


2 kinds of ducks.......Drake Mallards and LBD's


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

We were out in the field with a Minnesotan this early season and made him sit through our razzing about the crappy non-resident experiences and the lack of ducks in Minnesota other than coots, ringnecks, and spoonbills. Anyways, not 10 minutes later a flock of mallards dumps into the spread and without missing a beat the sota asked, "What are those?"

One of those had to be there moments...


----------



## camo kid 1187 (Oct 13, 2008)

After missing a single bird the excuse should be...

"I flock shot"

It's my Favorite


----------



## HuntingGeek (Oct 12, 2007)

That bird is dead. He just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

One of my fav's is, one day my bubby say's while hunting a field.

"Guy's this is't going to work, theres fake geese everywhere"


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

on a hunt earlier this year we needed one more duck for the limit and we have 4 mallards come in 3 drakes and a suzy...they swung to the left and i told my buddy "dont dump the suzy" and boom...the suzy falls and i turned to him and said "i said dont dump the suzy" and he says with a confused look on his face and says

"i wasnt aiming for the suzy"


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

The ducks were landing behind us so we spun our blinds facing the bottom of our U of decoys with all the decoys behind us. My dad looks at me and says "This is proof we're Polish."


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

"shoot and release"
"shoot and educate"


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

bowinchester said:


> The ducks were landing behind us so we spun our blinds facing the bottom of our U of decoys with all the decoys behind us. My dad looks at me and says "This is proof we're Polish."


lol best one yet.


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

You better throw that pair away.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Was hunting with a buddy a few years ago at LQP goose refuge in Mn., a lone goose came flying in and my buddy said "this one is meat in the freezer" needless to say it kept flying after his third shot, we still talk about that deal and it's probably been 15 years since it happened.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

"WTF is a Jimmie"

"Its a knight on a horse"

"What?"

Another,

"Is that an oil rig?"

"No, its a cell phone tower"


----------



## claimer (May 11, 2005)

" Ducks on the Horizon ".


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

Theres some...flyin *** backwards


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

After dumping 3 shots on a bird. my favorite excuse is?

THATS A MIRICALE BIRD. FLYING DEAD


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

A loner came in and 5-6 shots went off and it flew away and someone said "that the bird must of been on a mission from god"


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

Drop your [email protected](#s and put on your socks, its time for breakfast.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

"2 pair of loners coming in"


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Chaws said:


> "2 pair of loners coming in"


Real funny

There were 2 different loners coming in :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

USSapper said:


> "WTF is a Jimmie"
> 
> "Its a knight on a horse"
> 
> "What?"


hahahahaha that one was funny, just the way flick said "what"


----------



## goin'green head (Sep 24, 2008)

While watching a large flock of migrating geese in a "V" formation my buddy asked if I knew why the right side was so much longer than the left side? I told him... 
"because there are more geese on the right side."

An old timer on thief lake once told me that the best way to count large numbers of geese was to count their legs and divide by two.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

for snow geese, no matter if they are resting, swimming, feeding in a field, or flying, if asked what they are doing or where they are going, we always say, "ahh they're just millin in that sheetwater"


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > "WTF is a Jimmie"
> ...


Flick?

You mean Hightower?


----------



## Matt Vanderpan (Nov 21, 2007)

FowlBoysInc said:


> Here come a pair of loners !!!!


Good call Barky!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

redheadret said:


> I was setting up for a morning shoot with a friend last year and noticed that he was lighting up the cigs quite frequently. I asked him how many he had smoked today. He said "I've been doing pretty good, this is only my seventh one. I looked at my watch and replied, "you do realize it is a quarter to five in the morning."


I think I know that guy! 8)


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

PJ said:


> redheadret said:
> 
> 
> > I was setting up for a morning shoot with a friend last year and noticed that he was lighting up the cigs quite frequently. I asked him how many he had smoked today. He said "I've been doing pretty good, this is only my seventh one. I looked at my watch and replied, "you do realize it is a quarter to five in the morning."
> ...


Are his initials M.J. by chance?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

said while driving around scouting:

"Gosh I wish i was a cow."

"Huh?"

"They just get sit and eat all day and they always have milk to drink"


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

One morning my childhood buddy and I took one of my good friends along on our morning duck hunt, the guy has never went duck hunting and barely have seen ducks, we get all set up and sit down he was all amped up, a duck comes in and boom he drops his words out of his mouth "HOLY SH#T I SHOT A DUCK", later that morning tyler (hellcat) and I saw a group of teal of about 6 coming right down the pipe hauling A$$ they were a cruising both tyler and i werent going to shoot cause they were moving way to quick, Steve my good buddy was all amped up about duck hunting and really wanted to get these. They get in range he pulls up real quick then pull back down "yep thats not going to happen" Tyler and I needless to say were crying we were laughing so hard.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

Another

Me and my 2 buddies were hunting one morning and teal burned by us and one of buddys quicky say "holy $h!T there on crack".

One morning the same 2 buddies were setting up decoys and i went to put the mojo out my good buddy says dont fall in the water i drop the mojo dove for it my waders filled up and i got soaking wet they were laughing. i took of my shirt to dry it out and put my coat on my buddy grabs the flashlight and put the light right on my nipple "LOOK IM SPOTLIGHTING.....HIS NIPPLES"


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

I was hunting a cornfield with some of my good friends and we shot a loner i run out pick it up ring its neck and put it behind my blind we got back in our blinds about 20 sec later we here hooonk behind us the goose was walking and tryed nipping at my friend, he was screaming " hes going to fing bite me hes goingt o bit me" we dove on him and rung his neck better lol it was halarious


----------



## hellcat0788 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha man we had a fun time with Steve haha


----------



## pineapple (Apr 25, 2006)

"Guides don't always crisp birds foldly!"
-goose


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Fat gay guys shouldn't have guns.. I about puked from a pic in the BP!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

buckseye said:


> Fat gay guys shouldn't have guns.. I about puked from a pic in the BP!!


HEY! HEY


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

After a slow afternoon of shooing at ringnecks and not seeing anything flying for 15 minutes I decided to take a leak, and about half way through, some canvasbacks decided now was a great time to fly by the dekes. While still pissin, I grab my gun and take aim, but they were too far away. And my friend replies "take about getting caught with your hands in your pants."


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Franchi 9-12 said:


> One of my fav's is, one day my bubby say's while hunting a field.
> 
> "Guy's this is't going to work, theres fake geese everywhere"


Dude... 
I wouldn't tell anyone you go hunting with your "bubby"... some will wonder what yall are doing out there all by yourselves.


----------

